# Jazz anyone???



## Bee (Sep 12, 2013)

This is the Armenian Orchestra playing in front of a Turkish audience,worth watching to the end to see the audience participation.


The music is a jazzed-up version of an Armenian folk song called "Ghapama",




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=quhlxIqw_EA


----------



## Pappy (Sep 12, 2013)

Hey Bee....that was fun. Enjoyed, thanks.


----------



## sammajamma (Sep 12, 2013)

Thanks, Bee.  Really nice, clean.  Great how jazz tours the world.


----------



## That Guy (Sep 12, 2013)

I mean . . . Jazz!  Yeah.


----------



## Pam (Sep 13, 2013)

I'm not a particular jazz fan but that was good!


----------



## nan (Sep 13, 2013)

I liked the Jazz video,thanks Bee.


----------

